# decision lies with/ lies with



## maestro11

Merhaba, ''My decision lies with the defendant.'' çevirisi nedir? Ana kelime ''lies with'' mi yoksa ''decision lies with'' mi? Teşekkürler.


----------



## PorFavorDama

Merhaba, 

Ana kelime "lie with" dir ve eğer yanılmıyorsam "Kararım sanığa bağlıdır." gibi bir ifade var. Bu arada sizin konularınıza sürekli denk geliyorum. Daredevil dizisini mi izliyorsunuz ?


----------



## maestro11

Çok teşekkür ederim cevabınız için. Hayır, USA Learns'de ingilizce çalışıyorum


----------



## PorFavorDama

maestro11 said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim cevabınız için. Hayır, USA Learns'de ingilizce çalışıyorum



Rica ederim, eğer işinize yaradıysa ne mutlu. Sordum çünkü genelde konularınızın çoğunda geçen cümleler o dizide de geçiyor.

İyi çeviriler!


----------



## maestro11

Teşekkürler, bu arada trail'ini izledim sanırım başlıyacağım diziye  İyi günler.


----------



## PorFavorDama

maestro11 said:


> Teşekkürler, bu arada trail'ini izledim sanırım başlıyacağım diziye  İyi günler.



Tavsiye ederim, Marvel dizisidir. Zaten filmi de var diziden bayağı önce çıkmıştı Türkçe ya da İngilizce altyazılı izleyebilirsiniz açtığınız konuların pratiği niteliğinde olur heheh.
Umarım beğenirsiniz, iyi seyirler.


----------



## maestro11

Çok teşekkür ederim


----------

